# Welsh: Are there somewhere mountains



## Hartfelt

Would anyone be kind enough to translate a sentence into Welsh for me? It's a translation for my brother, who's done his best to translate it himself, but found it too complicated a language! Our grandfather was Welsh, but unfortunately he didn't speak much of it to us, and we only know obvious bits like "nos da" and "diolch".

The sentence is: "*Are there somewhere mountains*".
The full sentence, if you need the context, is "Are there somewhere mountains, where the tiger dances?", but my brother only wants the first part translated.

I hope it's okay to ask for a translation on here -- I'm not sure where else to turn, with neither me nor my brother living in Wales, and Welsh being quite an unusual language in general.

Thanks to all who've taken the time to read this.


----------



## Tegs

Hi Hartfelt,

What exactly do you mean? Two possible interpretations of your phrase:

Is there somewhere in the mountains where the tiger dances?
Are there mountains somewhere in the world where the tiger dances? 

I'm afraid if you only want the first part translated, and then you're going to add a totally different second part (i.e. something other than what you've written), there is a high probability that the translation will be wrong. It really is best to give a whole sentence or a true context (especially if for example he is intending to have this tattooed on himself).


----------



## Gavril

I'm pretty sure that Hartfelt has the second meaning in mind ("are there mountains somewhere in the world, where ...").

I would translate this as _*Oes rhywle mynyddoedd ... *_(the "..." indicating that the sentence is incomplete). However, I don't have advanced fluency in Welsh, so there might be some corrections/improvements that could be made to my translation.


----------



## Hartfelt

Tegs & Gavril, thank you so much for your responses! I'm sorry not to have replied sooner; my dog's just come back from having an operation and I haven't had a spare minute.

The context is indeed the second, "Are there mountains somewhere in the world where the tiger dances?" the line is from a (very little-known) song, so it's difficult to give more context than that line. If it helps, the whole verse goes:

_Are there somewhere mountains
Talked about in whispers?
Himalayas, mountains men have never dared to climb
*Are there somewhere mountains
Where the tiger dances?*
Hillsides sweet with temple bells, as half as old as time_

So I'd be extremely grateful if anyone could confirm that "_*Oes rhywle mynyddoedd ...*_" is correct!


----------



## Tegs

Nearly spot on, it just needs a mutation. Change to "Oes rhywle *f*ynyddoedd"


----------



## Hartfelt

Thank you so much, both of you!!


----------

